# A trip to the ER



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Well Sunday my fieonce' was getting out our Sav. and he latched on to her finger. This is the second time he has latched on to her, so we have delt with this before. But this time he wouldnt come off with the pry method and she was in a lot more pain. Then we heard a frightening pop sound, almost like when you crack your knuckles but louder. So I know its a fixed action pattern and you need to interupt the cycle with other and more attention getting stimulus, and I have read a little alcohol on the nose will work, as well as a quick dunk under water. So I filled the sink and carried him in attached to her finger and as soon as he touched the water he loosened his bite, then I pryed his mouth open and got her finger out. It was prety bloody, so she washed it good but she couldnt bend it a all. So I wraped it tight and went to the hospital. The ER is only 1 block from our house







Turned out nothing broken, just nasty gashes/punctures. So now were being more careful. Only I get him out, feedings are now 100% in a feed box. I'm also so proud of my fieonce', she didnt scream and cry like a little girl, she was tough and just said "Oow, this realy hurts". 
Here he is, looking proud of himself.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

pamonster said:


> Well Sunday my fieonce' was getting out our Sav. and he latched on to her finger. This is the second time he has latched on to her, so we have delt with this before. But this time he wouldnt come off with the pry method and she was in a lot more pain. Then we heard a frightening pop sound, almost like when you crack your knuckles but louder. So I know its a fixed action pattern and you need to interupt the cycle with other and more attention getting stimulus, and I have read a little alcohol on the nose will work, as well as a quick dunk under water. So I filled the sink and carried him in attached to her finger and as soon as he touched the water he loosened his bite, then I pryed his mouth open and got her finger out. It was prety bloody, so she washed it good but she couldnt bend it a all. So I wraped it tight and went to the hospital. The ER is only 1 block from our house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I know I am gonna get flamed for this, but I would have stuck him on the stove and turned the burner on to ROAST. Hahahah


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> > Well Sunday my fieonce' was getting out our Sav. and he latched on to her finger. This is the second time he has latched on to her, so we have delt with this before. But this time he wouldnt come off with the pry method and she was in a lot more pain. Then we heard a frightening pop sound, almost like when you crack your knuckles but louder. So I know its a fixed action pattern and you need to interupt the cycle with other and more attention getting stimulus, and I have read a little alcohol on the nose will work, as well as a quick dunk under water. So I filled the sink and carried him in attached to her finger and as soon as he touched the water he loosened his bite, then I pryed his mouth open and got her finger out. It was prety bloody, so she washed it good but she couldnt bend it a all. So I wraped it tight and went to the hospital. The ER is only 1 block from our house
> ...


I'd do the same thing


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great story and you have a pretty sturdy fiancé









Edit: the savanna looks great btw


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

[/quote] Man, I know I am gonna get flamed for this, but I would have stuck him on the stove and turned the burner on to ROAST. Hahahah
[snapback]1112069[/snapback]​[/quote]

I dont think that would work. Lizards do not have the nerves to feal that burning sensation. By biology teacher's lizard had severe burn marks when his iguana sat on the radiator too long. Idk, mabey all lizards are different.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Man, I know I am gonna get flamed for this, but I would have stuck him on the stove and turned the burner on to ROAST. Hahahah
[snapback]1112069[/snapback]​[/quote]

I dont think that would work. Lizards do not have the nerves to feal that burning sensation. By biology teacher's lizard had severe burn marks when his iguana sat on the radiator too long. Idk, mabey all lizards are different.
[snapback]1112158[/snapback]​[/quote]

Good point, but when it turns to ashes I bet it'd let go...


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

lol good point


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I would be kickin some moniter a$$ if I was her


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

jan said:


> Great story and you have a pretty sturdy fiancé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe ya she is!

He's is turning out well, active thats for sure!

She still loves him and plays with him every day. I take him out for her and he is already associating the feed box with food I think. Not going to test that though lol.


----------

